# Engine Noise



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

Im getting a noise coming from my engine almost sounding like a small bell ringing when i accelerate, im not sure what it could be, my buddy was saying that my oil tappets may be loose? anyone know what it could be?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Pinging...have you upped the boost? If you have turn it down.


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nope, everything is still stock, nothing modded as of yet. Just gettin cash together and want to make sure my car is running perfect before i do anything to it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might be an exhaust manifold leak or a turbo leak maybe at the downpipe. The bell ringing sound is typical of that as well. Check on the driver side, since it's unlikely you'd hear the passenger side through the firewall. Check them both anyway, but start with the driver side. Make sure the 02 sensor is not loose in it's housing.


----------



## moxie (Nov 23, 2004)

*same noise*



Cosmo287 said:


> Im getting a noise coming from my engine almost sounding like a small bell ringing when i accelerate, im not sure what it could be, my buddy was saying that my oil tappets may be loose? anyone know what it could be?


i've got the same noise in my 2.4l nissan frontier. as i let up on tge accelerator and start to coast there's a distant ringing sound.as i feather the accelerator,i can make the noise come and go. it only does it in 5th gear. can't see where it comes from.
moxie-ontario


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

moxie said:


> i've got the same noise in my 2.4l nissan frontier. as i let up on tge accelerator and start to coast there's a distant ringing sound.as i feather the accelerator,i can make the noise come and go. it only does it in 5th gear. can't see where it comes from.
> moxie-ontario


Mine will ring as soon as i hit 2000 RPM, then fades off at about 2400 still dont know what it is as of today


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Are you using High Test?


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes its your lifters, they have an airlock in them, they are rebuildable, try putting a little heavyier weighted oil in your car next change and see if it goes away. the sound is a tapping sound, when your under the bonnett and race the egine its louder.


----------

